# Are there English Speaking Jobs for My Fiancee in or around Marbella?



## irishclark (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi all,

Myself and my partner are looking to move to the South of Spain, Estepona/Marbella Area. I am familiar with the Costa Del Sol, speak Spanish and my job permits me to work remotely. My fiancee however does not speak any Spanish however has excellent Sales and Property experience.

I haven't spoken to any recruitment agencies as I always find it best to talk to people who live in these areas first for some, first hand experience, advice. 

Are we making the correct decision or will it be difficult for her to find work. We are both in our early 30's so must be a profession with career opportunities. 

Any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

irishclark said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Myself and my partner are looking to move to the South of Spain, Estepona/Marbella Area. I am familiar with the Costa Del Sol, speak Spanish and my job permits me to work remotely. My fiancee however does not speak any Spanish however has excellent Sales and Property experience.
> 
> ...



Theres mass unemployment in Spain. The only place I can think of that may employ a non spanish speaker is Club la Costa (if they have any jobs going??), altho I think its mostly commission only sales. So she'd need to be self employed and pay autonomo

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This may help ??? Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com

Jo xxx


----------



## irishclark (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey Jo,

Thank you for the advice, I know you are right about the Unemployment levels, I thought things were on the up and up though, guess I was wrong. We are going to Marbella/Estepona for a 2 week holiday in September so thought it would be a good way to get introduced to some businesses she could work with. Has the property market begun to improve as of yet?

Clark


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

irishclark said:


> Hey Jo,
> 
> Thank you for the advice, I know you are right about the Unemployment levels, I thought things were on the up and up though, guess I was wrong. We are going to Marbella/Estepona for a 2 week holiday in September so thought it would be a good way to get introduced to some businesses she could work with. Has the property market begun to improve as of yet?
> 
> Clark


Not that I know of. Things may be improving a bit, but because it slumped so low, its got a lot of catching up to do before it can comfortably employ a vast amount of foreigners - any employment really needs to go to those who are there and have been without work and welfare payments. But if you're visiting there, you can have a good look around and get an idea

The property market is again a problem cos there is still so much unsold, so many distressed sales and folk trying to sell up because there's been no work. 

Sorry if that sounds miserable

Jo xxx


----------

